# Utrogestan 200mg pessaries



## Snooky76 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi

I am currently 30 weeks pregnant.  I have lost my previous 4 pregnancies - one at 37 weeks and the others in the first trimester.  This time I am on Clexane, asprin and 200mg twice a day of utrogestan.  I have suddenly become very concerned about the Utrogestan.  I have been on it since the beginning and swapped Drs at 12 weeks.  Only last week did my current Dr question why I was still on it.  He said I should continue to 32 weeks. They have not tested my progesterone level since 13 weeks! 

However I have read that it can harm the foetus and now I am really worried. All the scans look OK at the moment but should I be worried?  I realise it may be a bit late for me to worrying about this now but no one told me to stop taking it.

Many thanks

Laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Usually progesterone is discontinued after first trimester when placenta is fully functioning and producing all the hormone support that the baby needs. If scans etc. have all been fine and Dr's aren't concerned then I wouldn't worry about this either. Not too long to go now   

Maz x


----------

